# The Great Abs Mistake ? 1000 Crunches Per Day & No Abs



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

“1,000 Sit-Ups And Crunches A Day and Still No Abs!” by Tom Venuto After 18 years in the fitness business, “How do I get great abs” is still BY FAR the most frequently asked question I receive out of the 30,000+ emails that come into my office every month. No doubt, it’s because abs are [...]

*Read More...*


----------

